# GB update changed search button to Bing



## fluidj (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't like this at ALL. Anyone know how to fix?


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

stop accepting stock updates, wait for debloated, debinged roms bro


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Bing...? Android is Google...doesn't it just defeat the purpose of having a Google OS?


----------



## fluidj (Sep 26, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> stop accepting stock updates, wait for debloated, debinged roms bro


I don't understand why though. The charge didn't even have Bing when it was released new. No reason for me to even expect it to all of a sudden be a Bing phone after updating to Ginger Bread.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know what happened to your phone. I did the OTA update and regular press of the search button brought up Google search, long press of the search button brought up Google voice search.


----------



## fluidj (Sep 26, 2011)

landshark said:


> I don't know what happened to your phone. I did the OTA update and regular press of the search button brought up Google search, long press of the search button brought up Google voice search.


This is very strange indeed. I did the manual update since I never got the over the air.


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Bing is not included in this update. It doesn't come on any Droid branded phone. If your search button is going to Bing, its because you installed it and made it default.


----------



## fluidj (Sep 26, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Bing is not included in this update. It doesn't come on any Droid branded phone. If your search button is going to Bing, its because you installed it and made it default.


Yeap, right indeed. I was able to uninstall bing, and my search reverted back to google. The most simple things are always the most perplexing.....


----------

